
Show HN: Business Consulting Powered by Chatbots - tylerwillis
https://parrily.com
======
tylerwillis
Brand new platform - chatbots and programmed by industry experts and business
consultants and can be accessed for free or a low monthly subscription cost.
In beta so looking for interested business consultants.

